# 3 reason Bob Sura are still in the team



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Rockets expect him to start the season in March;

2. Few point guards have the stats like him: 15, 8, 5? -- (Hawks stats)

3. Rockets fans expect him to play 20 minutes a game, 20 games a season.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i dont think he got 8 rebs a game

i think 3 reasons for him to stay his

1. his a proven PG. after playing in the league for so long he has shown people that he can play a pass first role at the PG whilst keeping a tight D

2. when tmac, yao and sura started.. the rockets were a winning % team

3. his tough physically and mentally, he is like a leader at the rockets. can motivate the team when in a dry spell


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

there are 2 reasons we keep him

1. On the off chance he ever finds his way on the court again, he could be a decent player so as long as we are paying him and he counts against the cap, its worth it to keep him around.

2. A year from now, he will have an expiring contract which could he helpful come trade deadline.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

3 reasons to get rid of sura (as much as i hate it)

1. He knees are busted
2. His back is busted
3. He will be so rusty since not being on the court for almost 2 years
4. I dont even remember what he looked like on the court anymore


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

chn353 said:


> i dont think he got 8 rebs a game
> 
> i think 3 reasons for him to stay his
> 
> ...


he had 8.3 RPG one year but he only played 27 games.... started 18 of them, next highest after that was 4.3 a game


but there are more reasons to get rid of him then keep him... too many injuries


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AUNDRE said:


> he had 8.3 RPG one year but he only played 27 games.... started 18 of them, next highest after that was 4.3 a game
> 
> 
> but there are more reasons to get rid of him then keep him... too many injuries


I love what he brought to the court in a Rockets uniform, but its just he has been gone too long. And honestly there isnt a set timetable to when he will return. As much as I miss him, hes just never going to have the same impact he once had. 

Thats what I think atleast.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Even if he does come back, he wont be close to half the player he was back in 04/05. He has been away from the game too long, and its not like he is young either. I say keep him and then maybe use him as a trade sweetener at the trade deadline.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> 2. A year from now, he will have an expiring contract which could he helpful come trade deadline.





I agree. Could be really valuable next year.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4293741.html iam sure most of you read this but just in case some didn't i like the reasons stated down here 

Reasons for patience
If Sura determines he must retire because of his knee, his salary would not count toward the Rockets' luxury tax threshold. That could allow the Rockets to use the $4.1 trade exception they will have until Feb. 13 without incurring the tax they consider a virtual hard salary cap. His contract could also be used in a trade for a team seeking an expiring contract. 

Those are options to encourage patience, but the Rockets' preference would be to have Sura return.

"He's always thought that he could make it back," Dawson said. "If he believes in something as strongly as he does, as willing and forceful as he is, you have to give him a chance. He thinks he can play again. We'll see.

"It's mainly out of tremendous respect for what he's done for us, how hard he works. People don't understand (you've) got to give him a shot. He's done a lot lately. He's telling us he thinks he can do it. That's what we're going on. Bobby says he thinks he can play. Who wouldn't listen to that?"


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I think JVG is kinda upset that Sura had not retired, despite all the media fluff.

1. If Sura retired, his salary does not count towards the luxury threshold, allowing more financial flexibility for Houston to pursue another big with the $4.1 TE.

2. If Sura retired, we would have had the space to keep Jacobsen, who shoots well and gives the Rockets the extra trigger to create space for Yao. As it is, Sura is on a roster fighting against a healthy Vassili Spanoulis, Kirk Snyder, Luther Head and Bonzi Wells. Im not sure what Sura could provide that the four rotation players couldn't. 

3. Sura, given that he is able to return, is as uncertain as a rookie. We don't know how his knee will hold up over the course of the season... we do not know how well he would fit the current roster and how JVG will split minutes seeing as how Sura hasnt practiced or played with the team.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I still think Sura would retire. Maybe the Rockets are trying to get a deal from the trade deadline. Use Sura as a trade bait. Then he retire to give a salary relieve to whatever team he is traded to. 
I think the Rockets are choosing this route that if things do not go well next couple months, there are still moves to do.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

trade sura..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> trade sura..


To golden state for peitrus?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Maybe he is still around to help teach the pg's.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 3 reasons to get rid of sura (as much as i hate it)
> 
> 1. He knees are busted
> 2. His back is busted
> ...


Could not have said it better myself. . . :banghead: the Roc's have been banging their heads up against a wall with Sura, that dude is JJ Redick or JJ is Sura whatever. They're both guys who have oodles of skills and personality to lead but their bodies don't cooperate. Sura missed all of his first season, and many many many games in the following seasons. When he's there on whatever team he's on, he's ballin' In His Youth. Now, its just too late, he's done and should be the best broadcaster for TNT and move out Steve Kerr. I can say I resent him doing this to the organization, he's one of those "you'll have to drag me off the court kicking and screaming guys", and while that's fantastic when they're playing its not too helpful when they're injured or you need them to be a MAN and Retire. * I really am just Flabergasted by the Ridiculous amount of Loyalty they've shown to him, but yet they Traded away Akeem in his last year, and forced Rudy out while he had Cancer!!!! But yet, some dude that came in and played well for like only 50 games, you just won't see the light on??? That is just crazy to me.*


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry, but I have to say it doesn't matter how much determination and guts a player has, two years off the court is a lifetime in the pro game. So much changes in the way the games are played. Yes, it is still basketball, but the skill levels of players are advancing game by game. Sura has not been able to keep up with his own aging game, much less have an idea of how to play against evolving younger players.

Retire with dignity, dude.


----------

